# Retail Store Solutions - Windows Technical Solutions



## jackz (Jul 12, 2011)

Retail Store Solutions - Windows Technical Solutions certification is a very popular IBM certification. If you also want to get this certification then i am afraid you have to pass 000-754 exam. My friend just passed this exam with the help of exampdf 000-754 study materials. Hope it can also help you. Good luck to you!


----------

